# Have you ever peed/pooed in anywhere other than a toilet?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

No, but I get anxiety about doing it whenever I go out. So much so, that I must plan and know where toilets are constantly. My life would effectively be over for me if that ever happened. I couldn't imagine how I'd react.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Of course. Since I was a child roaming about outside used to wee everywhere. Also have poo'd in the wild using leaves as toilet paper.

When I get drunk and it isn't too cold outside I get the urge to wander across the road at night and urinate into the stream. Pretty sure this helps the environment in some way.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

yes i had diarrhea all over my jean in my living room


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

One time I was having this dream that I really had to go to the bathroom. I kept going from restroom to restroom and they were all either out of order or had a really long line. This seemed to go on forever, so many restrooms. Finally, I found a free restroom and went in and used it.... and of course, I wet the bed.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Woof. 

Completely unrelated note, but several years ago I spent two months in Japan and some of the places I visited had what I can only describe as "Hover Toilets." I remember looking at one thinking "WTF is this?" They literally looked like a sink embedded in the floor lol.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've peed in the woods several times when i was a kid. My elementary school used to force us once or so a year to walk to a place that was really in the middle of nowhere. We'd eat hot dogs and play or whatever. Either, way, there were no toilets so you had to go in the forest. I remember we'd go in groups so there wasn't much privacy going on. This went on until we were 12, so during the later years of that you just had to go hide by yourself somewhere and hope no boys were around.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

No, I've used a toilet since birth.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hah, is this thread inspired from the knowledge that deplorable Donald trump loves to be peed on?

edit: read the thread title wrong.

I was in the USArmy so I've peed and pooed at various places. Also when I was a kid in MX, we didn't have indoor plumbing so we had to go outside in the corral.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes. Peeing in the woods, on the street (onto a doorknob in one street scenario), in a diaper... Pooing in diaper and once in the woods. The latter was horrifying. All I could think was, "Whelp, this is where the serial killer murders me," as if I'm the opening death to the movie maniac's evil ways.


----------



## divergentsolez (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes, i regularly do both outdoors i the woods, it feels good and natural...slightly embarrassing if you encounter a dog walker but like i say...its natural...using toilets and sitting down instead of squatting is actually bad for us 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

In this total *****es handbag . She totally deserved it .


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A few times. Usually not on purpose. I usually make a funny face when it happens not on purpose.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

What is with these threads?!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I pee outdoors about every time I'm out running through the nature trails around here.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I urinated behind a tree during in a music festival when all of the porta potties were packed with long lines. There are lots of other girls that were doing so. I had to go bad, so I didn't care and joined in on the fun. I ended up doing it twice that very night. And regularly the homeless that frequent that area does the same in normal occasions. So it wasn't like the area wasn't dirty to begin with.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have peed in the woods a lot. Also sometimes on remote country roads while traveling as a kid. Anything else was an accident :crying:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@littleghost

Know the feeling. Doesn't help that one of my blood pressure pills makes me have to pee a lot. Normally I just wake up a lot though.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I have had to pee behind a bush or tree in the past... like everyone else on earth on occasion.

I have only ever done the "other " in the disignated facility... Ie a toilet... since I'm not a Neanderthal or a tramp. if you do it in the woods.... you dont have toilet> paper>sponge+soap> towel to properly wash and dry and you'll have a dirty bum till you get home. nice thought.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> What is with these threads?!


They are just popular on this site, like I've posted before! Anyway, I have done both, in various forms. On camping trips (in remote areas of Scotland) at boarding school, I would poo on the ground and sometimes wipe my bottom with bracken/other leaves when the loo paper ran out. My hands were presumably washed in streams, pools, etc. At university I woild often pee in the washbasin in my room. I have peed in the open on countless other occasions when it was unavoidable, such as in the street during nights out or behind the bushes at a picnic in a large park. And I always remember being on a late evening train from Brighton to London, years ago. There was a disgusting woman urinating on the carriage floor, no one came and told her to stop doing it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I pissed in a large cup for a couple years and dumped it down the sink. The bathroom for the apartment building was on the first floor. Was too lazy to go down every time. Only went down for number 2s.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

komorikun said:


> Only went down for number 2s.


Good to know. Yeah. Gotta draw the line somewhere.

Ffs, ffs, ffs people.....

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Exactly 4590 days ago I peed in some bush in Tampere, Finland.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. Mostly when drunk though :>


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Does someone's face count?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MCHB said:


> Woof.
> 
> Completely unrelated note, but several years ago I spent two months in Japan and some of the places I visited had what I can only describe as "Hover Toilets." I remember looking at one thinking "WTF is this?" They literally looked like a sink embedded in the floor lol.


 I would be completely freaked out by any "moving bidet nozzle" :afr.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

The fun of peeing as a female who likes the outdoors. Sometimes horse facilities are a hole in the floor with plywood thrown around it for privacy. Those are good conditions I've dealt with. Peeing in horse trailers is also not too bad. Sometimes hiking is even less than that. Sucks in fall when all foliage dies. I ended up holding it long enough the sun was going down so vision was limited and then I had to pick my way around the thorns and burs in the dark to hopefully not squat over something bad. It is really hard to make pee come out behind a log pile or bush that anyone could pass by. One time was worse. We were hiking down a creek and I should have just peed in a deep part of the creek and hoped the running water cleaned my shorts enough but instead I climbed the bank and had a single tree not quite as wide as me to squat behind while my sister is down the bank waiting and totally able to see me if she looks. It's my sister but still. I am peeing practically in front of someone and it's not like guys where you can just turn away and unzip. Women your whole butt is out there and you are holding your underwear out of the way while hoping you lined up right so the ground doesn't slope toward your feet.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah, I pee outside all the time. There's just a lovely freedom of pissing into nature. I make sure there's nobody around to see me of course... On the subject of number two's, I don't think I've gone anywhere that wasn't a nappy or a toilet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to poo outside in Canada when I was up there when I was 11. It was a Boy Scout camp. I mean, I was way up in Ontario at the time - near Algonquin Provincial Park. The camp leaders told us that it had been known to snow in July up there. Fortunately, the week I was up there (mid-July) it was in the mid 80s. Awesome! Then, seeing the sun set so late.


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Yep. Outside in the woods when camping. Once late at night on a cross country road trip and nothing was around. Pulled over and peed behind some trees.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

its easier as a guy. but also less sexy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


>


 Is that you or are you implying you did your business in whomever's cup that is? :lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I peed in a cup when I was being naughty as a kid.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

CharlotteLydea said:


> They are just popular on this site, like I've posted before!


Because classy women don't exist and neither do standards.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I regularly pee in elevators so that the next group of passengers will be pissed.


----------



## scrub ducky (Jan 21, 2017)

I was smiling after reading this thread title...after I opened and read the simple "I have" I LOL'd.


I'm still immature I guess.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

komorikun said:


>


Now THAT"S a BIG QUENCHER :lol

She is gonna go and go and gooooooooooooooooooooooo :lol


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

its better asking me - have you ever peed/pooed in a toliet rather than anywhere else ? - mmm I must have done at some point.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, I pee all the time in my yard. I also hike a lot.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I've always wanted to take a massive dump in a urinal


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Woods on a long car drive where the next exit seemed like a billion miles away! That's how I tragically contracted butt lyme disease.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My stepmother has a messed up bladder (my sister and I thought it was because she had too much sex over 40 years). She has to pee every hour almost. Always on the look out for a bathroom. 

The most shocking thing I saw was when my dad pulled over without saying why and seeing my stepmother crouch down and pee by the car. So gross. According to recent reports, apparently she is still doing that. :no


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I've pee'd in the woods many times


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I once took a dump in roadside service station in Colorado and the cubicle doors were about 3 foot high - so I`m sat there having a **** and these two drunk yanks come in laughing at me just sat there.

and then later on in that evening in a bar, the gents restroom was a urinal, right next to a toilet - no cubicle or anything - and the restroom door was jammed open and opened out to a public corridor where anybody could look in. Whats wrong with you lot ?


----------



## humblebee (Sep 9, 2016)

Okay honestly....yes. I poo'd in my pants a lot when I was only a few months old. Don't judge me.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

scrub ducky said:


> I'm still immature I guess.


Lucky.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes...usually unintentionally. :/


----------



## ForcedHabit (Feb 16, 2017)

When I was ten we were leaving the swimming pool and I really had to poop. My family didn't take it seriously. Had a small poop in my underwear. In the car. 

In grade 12 after graduation, during the grad party, I peed in the forest.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes, but only because I have been camping before.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

WTF dude?


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Caught short while hiking a few times. Gave the plants a nice 'water'.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, when we'd go camping/fishing I'd pee/poop in the great outdoors all the time.


----------



## cupidstunt (Oct 13, 2017)

Only when ill,like behind a hedge I do no 2,I'm not saying anything graphic though...

Pee, ermmmmmm yes but it's something I don't like talking about often. ABDL is all I'm saying, but it's extremely hard to quit it.
Sometimes go months without wearing though. :X But it's also a great comfort to me, not just a kink...
And have peed outdoors mainly at notting hill carnival and other festivals in the past.


----------



## Thejoke (Oct 7, 2016)

YES, on my self..........When I was a baby.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Last summer I pissed into a bush in an alley at 4am. It felt freeing not having to aim anywhere. Doing a number two anywhere but the bathroom on the other hand doesn't sound pleasant. I saw a colorized photo of a pair of WWII German soldiers squatting and sharing a newspaper that they would later use to wipe. My first thought was that looks really uncomfortable. My second thought was how ordinary and humanizingly relatable these relics of the past are, despite me never having pooped into a ditch with someone a few feet from me.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes. Peed once behind a dumpster in the middle of NYC. I bet everyone is doing that in NYC though.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I've always lived in the countryside, I am not ruled by toilet.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

you'll have to buy me a drink before i tell you about that


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

No one's going to admit they pee'd in a water bottle? That is highly suspect


----------

